# State Laws



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm sayin its being made especially for Karen because she'll jump out and tell me random laws she's heard of...well.... I was wondering if anyone else had their own random state laws. I'm sure Karen will intrigue us with her list of many...


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

This is not a state law but is extremely bizzare/funny. I have a friend that claims it was legal to take a piss anywhere outside at his school. This has been a source of great humor to Xenon and I.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

humm its against the law to have anal sex or oral sex here. pissing in public is also one. I know its illegal to have sex on the hood of your car. did three nights for that lol.
MAD


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

cfr3 said:


> This is not a state law but is extremely bizzare/funny. I have a friend that claims it was legal to take a piss anywhere outside at his school. This has been a source of great humor to Xenon and I.


 This school is in Virginia, apparently its encouraged to whip your junk out whenever you please.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> humm its against the law to have anal sex or oral sex here. pissing in public is also one. I know its illegal to have sex on the hood of your car. did three nights for that lol.
> MAD


 I would love to see how politicians put that into writting, that would be funny shibby, what state? I may look that one up and copy it here


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

To check your state's funniest/dumbest law's go to http://www.dumblaws.com/index.html Some of the laws you posted above are in here too...its quite funny! I forget which state it is but its illegal to tie up your PET aligator to a fire hydrant. Also, in Stafford County it is *LEGAL* to beat your wife on the Court House steps before 8:00pm...














such a shame how these laws are written.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

yeah its michigan, here another one. you will go to jail if you cuss in front of a woman or child. lol
MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> cfr3 said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a state law but is extremely bizzare/funny. I have a friend that claims it was legal to take a piss anywhere outside at his school. This has been a source of great humor to Xenon and I.
> ...


 ...TC williams?
...annadale?
...jeb stuart?
...falls church hs?

...which high school?....cuz i remember if i had to pee outdoors, just run to the side of the building or behind of them trailors


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

sh*t, i swear all the time.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

it was only a mere amount of time before karen shared the website. i believe its california law that states its illegal for pets to mate a certain distance from a school building, or some weird sh*t like that...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> it was only a mere amount of time before karen shared the website. i believe its california law that states its illegal for pets to mate a certain distance from a school building, or some weird sh*t like that...


 its the no car can go faster then 60 MPH with out a driver


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A couple of my favorites:

From San Francisco (supposedly such a liberal city, lol):
- *Persons classified as "ugly" may not walk down any street.*

From Los Angeles:
- *It is illegal for a man to beat his wife with a strap wider than 2 inches without her consent.*

Utah State law:
- *It is illegal to detonate any nuclear weapon. You can have them, but you just can't detonate them.* - What the f*ck?!?!?!?
- *You're not allowed to sell beverages containing more than 3.2% alcohol.* - Sad, sad, sad (even for Mormon country)......
- *It is considered an offense to hunt whales.* - Whales in frickin' Utah?!?!?!?!? Man, that place is drier than the Sahara.....

Well, what to say? "Only in America", I guess
















Oh, and some from the Netherlands (also taken from dumblaws.com:
- *It is legal to smoke pot, buy it, or have less than 5 grams with you.*
- *Prostitution is legal but the prostitutes must pay taxes like any other business.*


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I looked at some of the stuff on that site, that stuff cannot be true, like you cannot be arrested on Sunday in OH, thats a bunch of bull


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Of course many of those so-called laws are crap (probably written down once, a long time ago...), but that doesn't make them less hilarious.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That is where the "Rule of Thumb" came from. A husband could only beat his children/wife with a stick thinner than the diameter of his thumb. Hence, the "Rule of Thumb"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Some from England

Country laws:

*All English males over the age 14 are to carry out 2 or so hours of longbow practice a week supervised by the local clergy. 
*It is illegal to be drunk on Licensed Premises (in a pub or bar). 
*Any person found breaking a boiled egg at the sharp end will be sentenced to 24 hours in the village stocks (enacted by Edward VI). 
*It is illegal to stand within one hundred yards of the reigning monarch when not wearing socks (enacted by Edward VI) 
*Chelsea Pensioners may not be impersonated. 
*A bed may not be hung out of a window. 
*It is illegal for a lady to eat chocolates on a public conveyance. 
*Any boy under the age of 10 may not see a naked manequin. 
*Picking up abandoned baggage is an act of terrorism. 
*If a steam locomotive is driven on roads, a man must walk in front of the vehicle with a red flag during the day and a red lantern at night to warn passersby. 
*All steam locomotives are limited to 4mph on roads. *You may not make out in public. 
*A license is required to keep a lunatic. 
*Damaging the grass is illegal. 
*Jesuits, Seminary Priests and other suchlike disobedient Persons must be banished.

City Laws:

*Chester - You can only shoot a Welsh person with a bow and arrow inside the city walls and after midnight. 
*Hereford - You may not shoot a Welsh person on Sunday with a longbow in the Cathedral Close. 
*London - Companies may vote in local elections. 
*York - Excluding Sundays, it is perfectly legal to shoot a Scotsman with a bow and arrow.

But my all time fave is this one from Liverpool:

It is illegal for a woman to be topless in public except as a clerk in a tropical fish store.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Kenosha

No male is allowed to be in a state of arousal in public.

lol, just imagine that sir i see you have a boner your under arrest. Who the hell would even be looking for something like that?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Outie said:


> lol, just imagine that sir i see you have a boner your under arrest. Who the hell would even be looking for something like that?


 Bobme&Marco


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

MAD,
How did you get caught having sex on the hood of your car?????????????


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Outie said:
> 
> 
> > lol, just imagine that sir i see you have a boner your under arrest. Who the hell would even be looking for something like that?
> ...


 together holding hands


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This wasnt on dumblaws.com, but I remember seeing in a picture my friend took in China at the Hard Rock Cafe. It was a big red sign at the entrance that read "NO NUCLEAR WEAPONS BEYOND THIS POINT"


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> Outie said:
> 
> 
> > lol, just imagine that sir i see you have a boner your under arrest. Who the hell would even be looking for something like that?
> ...


 you sir, suck.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Outie said:
> ...


 thata what I said about you, but in differant words


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

and once again, another thread gone off topic... :s
one of the funniest to me:: 
*Animals are banned from mating publicly within 1,500 feet of a tavern, school, or place of worship.

or this one
*Women may not drive in a house coat. 
[how the hell would they manage that one??]

*Nobody is allowed to ride a bicycle in a swimming pool.
[but why not!? its a good work out for the legs!!]

*City Council order reads: "No dog shall be in a public place without its master on a leash."
[sit master! good human!!]

*You are not permitted to wear cowboy boots unless you already own at least two cows.
[moooo!]

*It is illegal to spit, except on baseball diamonds.
[darn. hella people must have bronchitis then :s]

{hey karen, these are for Carmel}
*Ice cream may not be eaten while standing on the sidewalk. 
[what about sitting??]

*Bowling on the sidewalk is illegal.
[but mama!!!! i wanted to crack the ball!]

*One may not use one's own restroom if the window is open.
[officer: I'm sorry sir. Your sh!t is stinking up your yard. I'm going to have to ask you to put your hands in the air. We're going downtown.]

*It is illegal to pour salt on a highway.
[what about sugar?]

*Drinking intoxicating cement is prohibited.
[and you would manage that one how!?]

*You are forbidden to spit on the ground within 5 feet of another person.
[man: sir, stop! ::spit:: okay, you may proceed.]

*It is illegal to shoot "silly string" at parade participants.
[what about the horses??]

*Cars are the only item allowed in a garage.
[so where do the washer and dryer go??]

*You cannot bathe two babies in the same tub at the same time.
[would this be considered incest??]

*It is illegal to cry on the witness stand. 
[but i'm innocent!!! ::sobbing:: i'm sorry miss, you're guilty of crying on the witness stand.]

*Toads may not be licked
[can we say EWW!?]

*It is a crime for dogs to mate within 500 yards of a church. Breaking this law is punishable by a fine of $500 and/or six months in prison. 
[for who, the owner or the dog??]

*Zoot suits are prohibited.
[darn, no more ZOOT SUIT RIOTS...]

*All persons wishing to keep a rhinoceros as a pet must obtain a $100 license first. 
[almost as strange about it being illegal to keep your pet alligator tied up...]

*It is illegal to molest butterflies.
[molest them with what?! your mind!?]

*It is illegal to walk a camel down Palm Canyon Drive between the hours of four and six PM.
[and where would i find such a camel?]

*It is illegal for a secretary to be alone in a room with her boss. 
Prunedale
[i wonder why]

*One may not carry a lunch down the street between 11 and 1 o'clock.
[what if you're carrying your breakfast or dinner??]

{for San Fran Cisco}
*Giving or receiving oral sex is prohibited.
[no offense, but what about the gay people?? poor things.







]

{I'M SCREWED}
*It is illegal to have more than two cats or dogs.
[I HAVE 5 DOGS!!! ]

*Ducks have the right of way to cross Rancho California St. at all times.
[QUACK! QUACK!]


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

the previous laws were from random places in California...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

> MAD,
> How did you get caught having sex on the hood of your car?????????????


Umm well since you need more information:
I was getting drunk at a friends house, this chick was like you wanna f*ck,I said hell yeah but where. the person that lived there would not let us use her bed, so we went out side to the car to do it inside, but when we got there I couldn't find the keys, so we just started making out on the hood of the car, then I was doing her doggie style while she was bent over the hood, and I herd burb burb, and seen blue and red lights, and it was the cops. lol so they arrested us and took us in. it was pretty funny for me but every one in school was running around calling the girl a slut and sh*t lol. oh well.
MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> > MAD,
> > How did you get caught having sex on the hood of your car?????????????
> 
> 
> ...


 ....so i guess you got arrested for a "hit and run" offense?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

LOL i hit it but didnt run, actually when they shined the light on us I almost sh*t, and was so drunk I couldn't move ... LOL

MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....did you even get to finish what you started?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

nope she was so upset when she wasn't drunk nomore, she wouldn't even talk to me no more.
MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> nope she was so upset when she wasn't drunk nomore, she wouldn't even talk to me no more.
> MAD


 should've stuck it in her mouth, THEN she really couldn't talk







...i'll stop with the jokes now


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

LOL ROFL yeah probably would have if I had the chance again, I wonder what she did with her life, probably a school teacher now lol
MAD


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i still liked the " any thing other then water or chicken feather comming out of a moving car window in CA is a $1000 fine"
Ok cool, but whats up with chicken feather? Do cops poke chickens in the ass going down the road? wtf?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

dont ask. we got some weird cops, and they're dumb speed traps. i'm still trippin over the whole rhino deal.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> dont ask. we got some weird cops, and they're dumb speed traps.


there's a reason for speed traps....its to catch speeders as they speed by







....so if you're stupid enough to speed through a speed trap, then you're smart enough to realize "oops, imma dumbass and i didn't know there was a speed trap







"...cuz generally, people know where the speed traps are and avoid them


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

i do know the meaning for speed traps. i'm not the one speeding through it. i'm the one in the backseat laughing because i saw the speed limit sign change, while my dad continues to do 75 in a 45 MPH zone...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> i do know the meaning for speed traps. i'm not the one speeding through it. i'm the one in the backseat laughing because i saw the speed limit sign change, while my dad continues to do 75 in a 45 MPH zone...


 lol...ur dad will go broke if he doesnt ever notice the changed speed limit.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

yea, he doesn't like being laughed at by me either, so he pays more attention now. ... that, and i think he's made more cop friends ... he tries to get out of things anyway possible. lucky for him, that was a one time thing...still hilarious though!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> yea, he doesn't like being laughed at by me either


 i don't think people like to be laughed at in general


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > yea, he doesn't like being laughed at by me either
> ...


 Very very true.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

ehhr.... light mood taken down, but okay ...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> ehhr.... light mood taken down, but okay ...


 ?







...what was a light mood? i thought this thread had a "karen, stop IMing me with your laws" type mood


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > ehhr.... light mood taken down, but okay ...
> ...


 as a matt of opinion, it was more of a 'here karen, learn more random laws from around the globe' type mood that it began with. as is the way i intend for it to continue.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

close the thread juda...CLOSE IT!!! THE THREAD IS NOW DEAD!!!!!!!! CLOSE IT!!!!!!!!


----------

